# Finland moose hunting picture and question.



## Dutch hunter

November last year I went to Finland for some moose hunting.
Compared to your moose the trophee is different.
Is there any one who can tell me what the reason for that is?
Best hunting wishes for all,
Martijn


----------



## blhunter3

I never realized that there were moose in Finland. Good job on getting the moose.


----------



## maanjus11

Every time I see pictures of Finland it amazes me how much it resembles northern Minnesota. I guess that's probably why a lot of the Finns immigrated there back in the day.

I know in North American there a few different species of moose, i.e. the Shiras, Alaska, and the Western. I believe the Shiras is a lot smaller than the other ones found in the North America. Guessing there is a different sub species in Finland as well...to attempt to answer your question.


----------



## ruger1

Finnish Moose are more closely related to moose of Nova Scotia. If you look, the Nova Scotia Moose have a smaller rack and weight like the Finnish Moose. I would concur that the Finnish Moose is its own sub species. The Sharis is a smaller sub species than the Canadian and their huge cousin, the Alaskan.

Also I've read articles about moose hunting in Finland. They have a different idea about it in certain areas. They shoot young bulls, cows, and calves. So that could mean the Finnish Moose could grow a larger rack if allowed, I'm not really sure. Just a thought.

Beautiful moose and country as well. I do love moose hunting. Must have been an awesome hunt.


----------



## Dutch hunter

It was a truely great hunt up there!
Thank you all for the quick and clear responce it makes it more clear for me.

thanks again,

Dutch hunter


----------



## iwantabuggy

Also looks like a younger moose to me. Not fully matured yet.


----------



## Gildog

maanjus11 said:


> Every time I see pictures of Finland it amazes me how much it resembles northern Minnesota.quote]
> 
> that picture looks like it could have been taken just behind the family farm by LOW a few years ago...before most of the moose disappeared. When I was a kid, wasn't unusual to see a moose or two every week running tractor, but now they just aren't there.
> 
> Thanks for posting about hunting in Europe...don't they hunt moose in Sweden and Norway too? What other deer live there?


----------



## Dutch hunter

There are some more deers over here I think you guys call them redstag?










I ll hope it s a clear answer to you?

Thanks for your comment,

Dutch hunter


----------



## NDTerminator

That's some pretty country, and congrats on the critters...


----------



## wish2hunt

Thats a great moose. Whether it has a 70 inch rack or a 30 inch rack, its a trophy to you. But those 70 inchers look good on the wall.  Congrats!


----------



## DodgeLynn

Lovely Moose DutchHunter.

When the Eastern Canadian Moose was originally introduced to Newfoundland, indeed it held many similar characteristics to the bull in the picture. Though there are Moose in Nova Scotia..the vast populations can still be found in Newfoundland. Over more recent years...Now referred to as a "Canadian Moose", harvested mature bulls are reflecting more visual likeness and dimensions to the Yukon Moose(Yukon moose to Canadians/Alaskan Moose to Americans). More palm, shorter tines on the rack, greater mass.

To hunt Moose, regardless of area, is a magnificent experience. Up close and personal they are impressive, congrats on your successful hunt Dutch...and indeed that is beautiful country you had the pleasure of hunting.

:lol: :beer:


----------



## jonesy12

Congrats on the trophy and thanks for sharing. That definately resembles northern MN.


----------



## Hardsell

Dutch Hunter,

What type of rifle were you using? 
Incredible trophy, I'm sure you will remember it forever.


----------



## Dutch hunter

Wow!!!
Thanks again for the compliments from you all :beer: 
The gun I took is a Sauer .30-06 with a zeiss scope.
It s a perfect gun runs smooth but wasn t handy for this trip.
Too heavy too long.
Last year I bought a Blaser R93 type professional cal 8x57 with a Nikkon scope 1.1x4 and I ve should have taken that one.
This gun is shorter and made from plastic and the scope is gives a lott more light in the forrest.
No long shots are taken on a moose hunt in the area where we hunt.

SAUER 202 ELEGANCE .30-06


----------



## Hardsell

Good information to know. Either way, it's a beautiful rifle. Congrats on the hunt.


----------



## Deertiger

Congrats on the trophy.



> Finnish Moose are more closely related to moose of Nova Scotia.


How so?


----------



## Northern Exposure

Hi and greetings from Finland,

I was searching some images about Sauer 202 Elegance and one of the first hits took me here. I saw your discussion and as an moose hunter from Finland I just wanted to say couple of words.

In Finland we have an own type of moose, European moose (Lat. Alces alces) which lives in Scandinavia, Estonia and Russia. There are also seven other type of mooses which you most probably know better than me.  European moose is one of the smallest ones, maximum weight can be in 700 kilos but normally the typical prey is about 350-400 kg.

The moose you got is quite good sized, little bit over the most typical moose male which usually has 4-6 spike rack. Where I hunt shooting a "10 spiker" is a good one and over 10 spike racks are already counted to the list of one Finnish hunting journal. These ones are usually already in their best age here, not young ones anymore.

So you got an great kill, congratulations! Also a nice rifle, I have a 202 Classic in calibers 6.5x55 (for bird, fox, deer etc) and 9.3x62 for moose and other driven hunt. Planning for upgrading it so looking for some information.


----------

